# Building the Batpod



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Batpod is a Great kit! it's a straight forward build, fun factor is off the chart and it is a unique subject. Highly recommend:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

My son is buying this one and the Polar Lights deluxe Batmobile for me for Xmas. It is good they will both be the same scale. Of course both are from a different time frame and not the same story line. Yours is looking pretty good. Is that the color of the plastic? Looks like you have some painting to do now.

Bob K.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

It is molded in black plastic, I am going to add to styrene tid bits and then paint with metalizers!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

I should have mine soon! I am looking forward to it.

Mark Dean


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good to see a Batpod getting made. I've been wondering if I should get one now or wait until the Tumbler comes out and get them together...Then again the Batpod on it's own isn't going to take up a lot of shelf space.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Very cool indeed! What's the skinny on a Batman figure to match? Any plans that Moebius has?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

4 figure set coming out, 3 Batman's 1 Joker. 1 seated tumbler batman, 1 bat pod batman and a standing batman and joker!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Excellent...thanks!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...that is cool, can't wait for the figures.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

sg-99 said:


> 4 figure set coming out, 3 Batman's 1 Joker. 1 seated tumbler batman, 1 bat pod batman and a standing batman and joker!


Who does them?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Moebius:thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

When the figures come out, then I will do the BatPod and Tumbler.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today did some old Fashion stretching sprue for the wires on the handlebars:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finished up wireing up the Batpod with stretch sprue. On the box art there is a sensor on the right handlebar, I added that with some styrene rod and on the frame chasis I added some styrene strip for extra detail. next up painting:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It's fun doing extra detailling by scratch building, isn't it. That is often the part I enjoy the most when doing my builds, adding that extra detail myself. 

Some fine, delicate work by yourself doing that wiring!


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Stretched Sprue, cheap easy to do and like so many aspects of this great hobby, easily overlooked, the fun is in the details, this build up looks great, may finally drag me away from my figures for awhile


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Started painting on the bat pod using Vallejo black grey for the base coat:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Two toning it today using Alclad dull aluminum on the munitions cluster:thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I like the painting. It's bringing out the different details without being majorly "in your face".


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work on your details and great color choices. Very cool!! - Denis


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

I just want a set of those tires! Yow!
Just a heads up Moebius, you could sell just those tires, by them selves, all day long if you wanted. Maybe cast up a trick set of rims or two if you want, but them meats is to die for! You could likely do the same with ethe Eye Gone Wild tires too. But them treaded fatties would sell to Pro Street fans and Dirt race builders, no trouble, as fast as you could make them.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Next up post shaded the engine cover and the rims with some dark grey/black mix. And with the dull aluminum alclad I dry brushed the Batpod details and to simulate wear:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone! As you know the batpod does not come with a base so I made one using the bat symbol and today got it painted with two shades of RLM greys:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The Batpod looks good on the stand and the overhead view shows off your detailling and the dust on the tires.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Looks great and merry christmas to you too. Any more pics/angles?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

By request a couple of different angles:thumbsup:


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job!!! Something really different - I bought one the other day. Can't wait to start on it. Love your custom base too!
Steve


----------

